# And I thought the Opus X cigars were expensive...



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Holy moley, the _ashtrays_!

Fuente Opus X Ltd Lighter & Crystal Ashtray NIB | eBay


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Great google moogle!


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Holy moley, the _ashtrays_!
> 
> Fuente Opus X Ltd Lighter & Crystal Ashtray NIB | eBay


what was the price?? I'm at work and I cant click the link.....


----------



## simplechords (Aug 13, 2006)

1500


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Yeah, but it's 10% off so you really shouldn't be complaining.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Use the make an offer and offer $20


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Marked down from 1,650


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

ridiculous.....just rediculous.....:kev:


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

The seller is from florida, no wonder


----------



## saintjacques (Jun 9, 2011)

i'll do like pawn stars: "well it's worth about $1,500. i'll give you $50. that's the best i can do. i gotta make something off of this."


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm not interested because there's only 1. If there were 2, I'd be waiting for my set of crystal ashtrays to arrive in the mail.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I have both sets they're well worth it..


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> I have both sets they're well worth it..


Too classy for your taste Ray, You better pack those up and ship them my way.


----------



## Dusty2119 (Aug 10, 2007)

Local B&M has them. They've sold 2.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

saintjacques said:


> i'll do like pawn stars: "well it's worth about $1,500. i'll give you $50. that's the best i can do. i gotta make something off of this."


"I know a guy who's an expert on crystal Opus ashtrays. Let me give him a call."












Rock31 said:


> I have both sets they're well worth it..


I heard the Ron Mexico ashtray was made out of recycled 40 oz bottles.


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

Any one want to let me borrow there credit card info.


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

That's pretty nice but my goodness the cigars I could buy for the price of that ashtray are too many too count.


----------



## 1DrunkGator (Aug 3, 2010)

Thats insane! I think Ill stick with an empty can or solo cup (gotta love college).


----------



## UncleFester (Jan 5, 2011)

WHAT THE F*%#? Is it even Waterford? Nothing listed about the make. Hmmm.

I see this one in the classifieds for $475
Fuente Opus X Crystal Ashtray | Huntington Beach | eBay Classifieds (Kijiji) | 5266049


----------



## dragonhead08 (Feb 3, 2011)

I prefer my plastic ones


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

:hand:Yeah... But it's crystal! :tease:


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Wait! this one's only $600


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

E Dogg said:


> Wait! this one's only $600


that's because the lighter is $1190. For $600 though I'd rather spend $450 and get that blue Opus X Dupont Ashtray.

on topic... yeah I came across a lot of Opus accessories recently and couldn't believe the price on that stuff. Like I said, the lighter alone is $1190. Of course at the same time I came across a none Opus lighter that was Rose Gold encrusted w/ diamonds for $47,000!!!!! I guess, the elite have money and often smoke cigars, why not. If I was rich I'd be all over that, Lol... grossly overpriced stuff for those w/ money to burn. I'll stick to my cheapo ashtrays. They do the trick for my peasant ass... :tu


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 27, 2007)

szyzk said:


> I heard the Ron Mexico ashtray was made out of recycled 40 oz bottles.


That's pure gold!!! :first:


----------



## dragonhead08 (Feb 3, 2011)

E Dogg said:


> :hand:Yeah... But it's crystal! :tease:


Good point. :biggrin1:


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

i like my stinky ashtray for 15 smackers on c-bid!!!! cant see spending that much for something to ash in!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Holy moley, the _ashtrays_!
> 
> Fuente Opus X Ltd Lighter & Crystal Ashtray NIB | eBay


Only someone willing to spend the money to buy it! Could be unhappy with it LOL!


----------



## Fatboy501 (May 11, 2011)

Lol... I could sell my car audio system and buy that... but naaaah.


----------



## joay11 (May 20, 2011)

$600 !! what a steal! Give me ten of them


----------



## btb01 (May 29, 2011)

yikes! I don't think I could pay more for an ashtray than I paid for a used Jeep a few years ago.


----------

